# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Water verzacht chronische pijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Water verzacht chronische pijn* 

Bijna drie miljoen landgenoten lijden aan een of andere vorm van chronische pijn en dit aantal neemt nog toe. De meerderheid van al deze pijnlijders wordt zelfs dagelijks met helse pijn geconfronteerd. Rugproblemen, nek- en gewrichtspijnen zijn de voornaamste klachten maar het lijstje is veel langer. Naast het opsporen en behandelen van de oorzaak, is het verzachten van chronische pijn ongetwijfeld een van de belangrijkste bekommernissen van zowel arts als patiënt. De meederheid der patiënten zoekt zijn heil in pijnstillers, maar nu kwamen wetenschappers tot het besluit dat het dagelijks drinken van minstens acht glazen water chronische pijn sterk kan verzachten en de levenskwaliteit fel verbeteren.

Wetenschappers onderzoeken al langer het effect van water op onze gezondheid. Twee jaar geleden ontdekten wetenschappers aan de Universiteit van Maastricht bij een patiënt met blaasproblemen dat het drinken van extra water ook zijn migraine-aanvallen sterk verminderen. Professor Mark Spigt, verantwoordelijk voor het onderzoek, onderzocht het eventuele pijnstillend karakter van water. Aan zijn onderzoek namen honderd patiënten deel, allen ernstige mograine- lijders.

*Stress, slaapproblemen en cafeïne beperken*
De onderzoekers leerden de deelnemers in de eerste plaats hun chronische pijn te verzachten door het beter omgaan met stress, het verbeteren van hun slaapgewoonten en het beperken van cafeïne. Eén groep deelnemers dronk gedurende drie maanden boven hun normale vochtinname nog eens anderhalve liter water per dag extra. Een tweede groep deelnemers hield het bij hun gewoon drankpatroon. Na afloop voelden diegenen die anderhalve liter water extra dronken zich duidelijk beter dan de andere deelnemers. Eerder kwam reeds aan het licht dat wie regelmatig water drinkt en voor voldoende hydratatie zorgt, zich eveneens beter hun in hun vel voelen.

*Regeneratie celstofwisseling*
Het is bijgevolg niet verwonderlijk dat men vanuit wetenschappelijke hoek zo aandringt op het drinken van minstens anderhalve liter water per dag. Zo staan bloedbanen en zenuwen in contract via je bindweefsel. Het transport van alle voedings- en afvalstoffen en informatieoverdracht verloopt allemaal via het water in je bindweefsel. Het water dat je drInkt bereikt uiteindelijk je bindweefsel. Zeker kwalitatief hoogwaardig drinkwater zorgt voor een regeneratie van je celstofwisseling.

*Water pijnstillend*
Gebruik bij voorkeur water met een zo hoog mogelijke.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## greets zorgwinkeltje

Hallo Leontien,

1. Bedankt voor het overzicht m.b.t. MS.
Wat de Zamboni methode betreft: het gaat om de zg. 'liberation treatment';
Nu vond ik het volgende: "Plethysmography...a new technique from Dr. Zamboni to diagnose CCSVI", maar moet me nog erin verdiepen.
Kennelijk geen thema op het forum.
2. Ik miste het vervolg van het interessante artikel over water.

Vriendelijke groet,
Greet

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Het vervolg van dit artikel over water en chronische pijnbestrijding lees je door eenvoudig op 'lees verder' te klikken Greetje!

Bedankt alvast voor jouw reactie!

----------


## christel1

Als je op lees verder klikt dan krijg je "deze pagina bestaat niet", misschien nog maar net hoor. 
Maar het eerste van het artikel trek ik toch al in twijfel, ik drink niks anders dan water op een dag, soms eens een tas koffie of frisdrank maar hoofdzakelijk water en toch heb ik bijna altijd pijn. En ik drink zeker meer dan 2 liter per dag. En ook fruitsap op basis van water dus geen zuiver fruitsap. 
En wat bedoelen ze met "kwalitatief hoogwaardig drinkwater" ? Water dat je gaat kopen in flessen in de winkel of gewoon kraantjeswater want ons kraantjeswater in België behoort bij de beste van Europa dus zie ik me geen flessenwater gaan kopen. 
Het kost veel meer, je hebt een berg afval dus dat is al niet goed voor het milieu of je moet met glazen flessen liggen zeulen maar die vind je nog enkel in een drankencentrale of bij de bierventer die langskomt aan huis.

----------

